# Where to get co2 drop checker



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi, everyone 
Where can I get the co2 drop checker?


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

J&L, im pre sure they will ship, Waterplant All Angle CO2 Indicator


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

I have purchased "ada style" ones from Canadian Aquatics. They came with bromothymol blue AND 4dkh solution.


----------



## westrock (Jun 19, 2012)

Drop checkers are all over Ebay, probably cost about a buck to make in Hong Kong. I bought one from Hong Kong; pretty simple not much to them.


----------

